
Google Keep – Your thoughts, wherever you are on the App Store - bryanwbh
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/google-keep-your-thoughts/id1029207872?mt=8&ref=producthunt
======
timer
It's about time. One of the large gripes which pushed me back to Android from
iOS was the lack of Keep!

